# mesh bed rail for king size bed



## susan13 (Jan 7, 2008)

We are in need of a bed rail that will work for our king size bed to keep our co-sleeping twins safe. We have the mattress w/box on floor, but still would like to add a bed rail.

thanks for any sugstions

Susan


----------



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

How old are your twins? I had my mattress on the floor on the boxspring and i got a mesh rail for the open side. It didn't work for my (15 month old at the time) child. She was standing on the bed, holding the rail and jumping. I was okay with that, but then she leaned forward and did a flip right over the rail. She wasn't hurt badly, but it sure scared me. I just lined that side with pillows. It was enough of a barrier that she could not roll over them in her sleep. Or, i'd go with these: http://www.gobedbug.com/


----------

